# Uber folks what keeps you here? I am quitting.



## rsmyrs

After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.



I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.



I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.



Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.



Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.



Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.



I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.



Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.



In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.



So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).



Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.



I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.



1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.



2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.



3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.



4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.



5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)



Also,

- I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.

- I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.

- I will never go out in bad weather


----------



## loft205

You should,as of this moment, just quit trashing your car for nothing and stop doing Uber, is not worth it. And you know it. Peace out.


----------



## rsmyrs

Yes, my friend.


----------



## Simon

Just write one paragraph.. wtf.


----------



## OCBob

If it wasn't for two things good about your post, I would take my thumbs and shove them in your eye sockets! One is you at least came here. Of course you need to read up a shit load more before stepping one foot in the jungles of Uber street. 2nd one is you seem to want to change and no water for PAX. Here is your issues and why I almost needed to come to DC and put the hurt on you. First, why in the **** would you turn down a tip? Why would you answer "yes" when they ask, "are we good?" That is probably coming from a newbie that has no clue how Uber works. Your answer should be 1) "Thanks for the tip. Us drivers really appreciate them when given!" 2) The answer to "are we good" is "What do you mean?" Make them answer the question because the only thing that he has paid for is the fare. Hopefully he says, "Is the tip included?" Which the answer is "No, it is never included only the fare." You screwed up big time there. Another issue is you giving out 5 stars for the hell of it. If you worked your ass off to get them and they have a $4=$6 fare and no tip = 4 stars maximum. Luggage or borrowing chargers and no tip means maximum 4 stars. Start taking it seriously so other drivers know the ones not to pick up. Last question I have is the guarantees. Who cares what hours they say is the busiest. If it isn't surging and you want that then why would you care if 4am is busy but doesn't surge? You want were there isn't enough drivers (doesn't mean the busiest) and it surges. That is when you drive. You seem to be getting good guarantees but getting 2 rides an hour and they are low fares. PERFECT! $12 total and the guarantee is $26 so you will get a bonus of $14 (minus 20%). Drive smarter, less miles, less PAX and get the guarantee! Read up on guarantees here and maybe it can work in your area. Not sure if you are surrounded by pings and hard to hide out but you need a plan and yours isn't working. You need to beat UBER and not have UBER beat you. Learn from your mistakes. First one to fix is making posts in about 20 paragraphs. I got this all done in a nice and tight, one paragraph post. BAM!


----------



## MikeB

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


Everything is right, except the word "Almost" in the first sentence.
Having experienced this shit gig first hand should have made you quit it already.
In 2 weeks you're mad and negative. Righteously so. You won't be able to carry on with the attitude like this. You hate Uber and it's cheap pax. Both deserve to be hated.
It's only going to get worse.
You haven't had a torchure of communication with Uber CSRS yet, you haven't had an experience of Uber cheating you on paycheck here and there, or pax complaining to Uber of "inefficent route" you've taken to have Uber arbitrarily taken money from your pay. You didnt experienced Uber fare cuts, yet. Thank God that you havent gotten in an accident, yet. You would have been ****ed completely by Uber, read this forum, and your insurance would have dropped you. 
It took me 5 months to wise up, but some do it earlier.


----------



## Oh My

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


Just about all you posted is ditto for Chicago. Because of traffic alone, you are NOT compensated even close to fairly for your time, not to mention the gas you're burning. It took me over 35 minutes to go 2.2 miles yesterday. The.pax did tip me $2 because I "flipped a *****" (which is a u-turn I guess as I've never heard that term before).

I got another ping downtown right away and called them immediately to ask if they were heading out of downtown and they were. The p/u address was at a highrise that's on my banned list because the self-absorbed fancy renters there are notorious for still being on the 40th floor and "sorry the elevator is broke" 4 minutes after arriving (two guys from there tugged on my door handle at the 6 minute mark after I had just hit the cancel button - I waved and drove off). I did tell this current ride that I was just around the corner and"please be ready" and they were. She then gave me her destination address and asked if this was "outside of downtown enough". I told her it was and that I hated to be blunt but I just spent 2 hours on 3 short rides down here, avoided 3 accidents and we don't get paid for that. Prior to that I spent 1.5 HOURS taking a guy to the airport 13 miles for a whopping $26. It took me another 45 minutes to get back and we know we can't do pick-ups at the airport and my device is turned off practically the entire way back as it's GHETTO the whole way. Do the math. As of yesterday, no more runs to either of the airports here. I've tried every trick in the.book to make them profitable and none have panned out. I will be happy to take them to the nearest train stop where, in this case, he could have made it to the airport in 25 minutes for $2.25. I'm not giving these people a door-to-door private ride to the airport at these rates. Their other option is to hail a cab, pay double and get stared in the eye until they produce a tip and open the trunk. They can also call a dispatch service for a cab, get on their knees and pray it arrives within an hour - if at all.

I guess the gist is "it's your business, run it the way you want" as an Uber CSR told me in my backseat. Forget the ratings BS and set a "tone" with these passengers. If they deactivate you, it's probably a blessing.

To end my night yesterday, I got a ping at the exact location where I just dropped someone. How wonderful! What could go wrong? Well, they came out after 4 minutes of me waiting at a very busy intersection hoping I didn't get hit the entire time. They jump in and I hear "we forgot the bike". I told them a bike isn't going to fit in here (it's a compact SUV). My bike will fit in it with the rear seat folded and the bike lying flat but not with 1/2 the split seat folded and a passenger back there with him in the front seat as he configured all of this for me. So they went to get the bike, I hit "cancel" and took off. You're not cramming a dirty, greasy bike in here with 3 humans and ripping my headliner and gouging my plastic trim and more. I don't know WHAT THE **** most of these people think this service is.

DO NOT put up with any of this BS. Do it your way.

I have another story related to a customer arranging a ride for another party that I kicked out of my car but I'll save that for later.


----------



## JohnMac

[QUOTE I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. [/QUOTE]
Around 60% of this forum are drivers saying that Travis is Satan himself. You should be fine.
Also, for the love of God, man, accept tips. It's your only pay that Uber can't touch.


----------



## jiwagon

Reply STOP to the last sms you received from them.


----------



## AltaClip

+1 on accepting tips. I go through spells where I'm really down on Ubering and no tips for 20+ rides. Then some nice lady tips me $5 for a $7 ride Friday to start my day. It really felt good to know that I made more from that tip tax free than my net Uber fees on that ride.

Always say tips are not necessary but thank you very much!


----------



## Oh My

JohnMac said:


> [QUOTE I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account.


Around 60% of this forum are drivers saying that Travis is Satan himself. You should be fine.
Also, for the love of God, man, accept tips. It's your only pay that Uber can't touch.[/QUOTE]
When the 20-something daughter that referred her fur wearing mother to Uber hears that she actually tipped that guy for the service she raved about during the whole trip, Uber will deduct that tip from the fare when Moms is forced to complain about this shady practice by her daughter AshLAY.


----------



## OCBob

AltaClip said:


> +1 on accepting tips. I go through spells where I'm really down on Ubering and no tips for 20+ rides. Then some nice lady tips me $5 for a $7 ride Friday to start my day. It really felt good to know that I made more from that tip tax free than my net Uber fees on that ride.
> 
> Always say tips are not necessary but thank you very much!


How about just say, "Thank you for the tip, we really appreciate it!" No need for the not necessary part. That is the new line from Uber and I refuse to fall in line with that crap. Everyone knows tips are not mandatory so no bother saying it but it might make the rider not tip again. When was the last time a bellman, waitress or bartender said the same thing? Exactly.


----------



## Oh My

Also, no more mints or ANYTHING of the sort in the car. I stopped at Taco Bell and they have a bowl of those cinnamon candies that look like peppemints (they're really good). So I took a couple for myself and about 4 extra that I threw in the open compartment on my dash. 

I picked up this incessently chatty ***** in a fancy neighborhood who was going to meet her friends at a fancy downtown hotel. She has two vases of flowers, jumps in the front and it didn't take but two blocks for her to spill the water on the seat from one of them.

She asks if she can have a mint (Good Lord some of these people going to socialize definitely need them!). "Sure", I say. She puts it in her mouth and immediately crunches it down like a cow. Then EATS the remaining 3. EATS. Like an animal. She gets out and I assess the water mess before rating. Well, she obviously stuffed the 4 candy wrappers under her coochie and left those on the seat as well. 1*. I picked her up in a very fancy neighborhood. Most of these people are most disrespectful, nasty, uncouth, ill-mannered trash of human beings you'll encounter on this earth. Mohawk St., $hitcago. Fancy White trash. I'm sure her parents are proud.


----------



## loft205

jizzwagon said:


> Reply STOP to the last sms you received from them.


I told them go to hell. And blocked them!


----------



## UberDC

I stopped reading after the first couple of lines because I didn't want to subject my brain to that garbage. You're better off without Uber and I can tell by your writing style exactly why you were basically eaten alive in DC.


----------



## rsmyrs

UberDC said:


> I stopped reading after the first couple of lines because I didn't want to subject my brain to that garbage. You're better off without Uber and I can tell by your writing style exactly why you were basically eaten alive in DC.


Keep your judgement about writing style within yourself. If you are a happy uber driver in DC, share us what keeps you here driving for uber?


----------



## Lidman

UberDC said:


> I stopped reading after the first couple of lines because I didn't want to subject my brain to that garbage. You're better off without Uber and I can tell by your writing style exactly why you were basically eaten alive in DC.


 Trollamania here. Judging by your writing style, I wouldn't be surprised if an uber pax popped you right in the face.


----------



## Odiezilla

LMAO. If you're at 4.4 after 2 weeks of driving, this is not the job for you, and I guarantee it's your fault more than your riders. Great googly moogly....


----------



## Lidman

Odiezilla said:


> LMAO. If you're at 4.4 after 2 weeks of driving, this is not the job for you, and I guarantee it's your fault more than your riders. Great googly moogly....


 Wow, more uber trolls coming in by the drones.


----------



## Western Warrior

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


You Learn Fast!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OCBob said:


> If it wasn't for two things good about your post, I would take my thumbs and shove them in your eye sockets! One is you at least came here. Of course you need to read up a shit load more before stepping one foot in the jungles of Uber street. 2nd one is you seem to want to change and no water for PAX. Here is your issues and why I almost needed to come to DC and put the hurt on you. First, why in the **** would you turn down a tip? Why would you answer "yes" when they ask, "are we good?" That is probably coming from a newbie that has no clue how Uber works. Your answer should be 1) "Thanks for the tip. Us drivers really appreciate them when given!" 2) The answer to "are we good" is "What do you mean?" Make them answer the question because the only thing that he has paid for is the fare. Hopefully he says, "Is the tip included?" Which the answer is "No, it is never included only the fare." You screwed up big time there. Another issue is you giving out 5 stars for the hell of it. If you worked your ass off to get them and they have a $4=$6 fare and no tip = 4 stars maximum. Luggage or borrowing chargers and no tip means maximum 4 stars. Start taking it seriously so other drivers know the ones not to pick up. Last question I have is the guarantees. Who cares what hours they say is the busiest. If it isn't surging and you want that then why would you care if 4am is busy but doesn't surge? You want were there isn't enough drivers (doesn't mean the busiest) and it surges. That is when you drive. You seem to be getting good guarantees but getting 2 rides an hour and they are low fares. PERFECT! $12 total and the guarantee is $26 so you will get a bonus of $14 (minus 20%). Drive smarter, less miles, less PAX and get the guarantee! Read up on guarantees here and maybe it can work in your area. Not sure if you are surrounded by pings and hard to hide out but you need a plan and yours isn't working. You need to beat UBER and not have UBER beat you. Learn from your mistakes. First one to fix is making posts in about 20 paragraphs. I got this all done in a nice and tight, one paragraph post. BAM!


POST # 5 / OCBob : Bison Bostonian
Witnesses "Bazinga 
by Bob". rsmyrs to be joining momo
in London where they can split shifts in
the Momocedes and reminisce about the
Good Ol' Days in Transylvania.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Odiezilla said:


> LMAO. If you're at 4.4 after 2 weeks of driving, this is not the job for you, and I guarantee it's your fault more than your riders. Great googly moogly....


POST # 19 / Odiezilla : Waka Jawaka
Bison caught
the F.Z. reference, Lord Rest his Soul.

Bison's Favorite was "St. Alphonzo's
Pancake Breakfast" from the Apos-
trophe album of 1974.


----------



## Oh My

I did it! Ping downtown, construction detours everywhere. She's a whole .5 miles away. I had to turn around in heavy traffic. Couldn't turn right as the road is closed. Turned left to head in her direction and hit by a construction crew at 10pm. No prob, I made it to Michigan Ave within 4 minutes. As I'm turning (after avoiding an accident) to meet "Carolyn" within the next block.........she CANCELS. I pulled up to the address anyway. She's gotta still be there, right? She was! 

"Did you call Uber?"

"Yeah, I did but well um" (staring at her phone trying to avoid my eye contact while her male companion clicks his cowboy boots in downtown $hitcago). 

"AND THEN YOU CANCELLED IDIOT!", I said then drove away. 

So a block away I get a ping from Ms. Hurry Hurry. I accepted then......cancelled on HER. 

March your silly CFM pumps out to Michigan Ave. from the coke/"art" museum and hail a cab......or bus.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

loft205 said:


> I told them go to hell. And blocked them!


I've been to hell and back already.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Odiezilla said:


> LMAO. If you're at 4.4 after 2 weeks of driving, this is not the job for you, and I guarantee it's your fault more than your riders. Great googly moogly....


Yup. I rate myself after every ride and after 12 years, I still have a perfect 5 stars.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


Take the TIP money!!! Do not listen to those training videos...


----------



## TeleSki

AltaClip said:


> +1 on accepting tips. I go through spells where I'm really down on Ubering and no tips for 20+ rides. Then some nice lady tips me $5 for a $7 ride Friday to start my day. It really felt good to know that I made more from that tip tax free than my net Uber fees on that ride.
> 
> Always say tips are not necessary but thank you very much!


I always just say "thank you, I appreciate it!".


----------



## OCBob

TeleSki said:


> I always just say "thank you, I appreciate it!".


Simple and to the point!

BTW, did you mention something about doing this for the World Series of Poker?


----------



## TeleSki

OCBob said:


> Simple and to the point!
> 
> BTW, did you mention something about doing this for the World Series of Poker?


mm..not me.


----------



## osii

when someone requests you from far away (in time or distance) and does not cancel before you get there, there are only two possible outcomes. The ride is going to be super short and they are partying so you're going to be waiting a long time for them even after you arrive, or they need to get to the airport and you are the only driver for miles. You must develop the discipline to contact the pax and find out where they are going. If it's short, tell them to wait for a closer driver. The trick to making money in this biz is to know which rides to pass on. It's hard to develop the discipline to say no to a request. But every time I've done it, it turns out for the best. I don't get dragged out of the surge areas for cheap fares and get the 20 mile 2x ride i was waiting for.

Also, you need to cancel on people who make you wait more than 3 minutes. In some cities/areas, they need to be outside on the curb or you cannot pick them up, period. I don't even like waiting for friends I give rides to.

I "love" it when the pax contact is made and they ask, are you at a specific location. My answer is are you outside? Because if you're not, it doesn't really matter where I am. How am I supposed to know if I am in the right place if you are not even there?

BTW, does anyone have any insight on how to word a text that politely, yet firmly lets the pax know they need to be outside when I get there or I'm driving away?


----------



## TeleSki

osii said:


> when someone requests you from far away (in time or distance) and does not cancel before you get there, there are only two possible outcomes. The ride is going to be super short and they are partying so you're going to be waiting a long time for them even after you arrive, or they need to get to the airport and you are the only driver for miles. You must develop the discipline to contact the pax and find out where they are going. If it's short, tell them to wait for a closer driver. The trick to making money in this biz is to know which rides to pass on. It's hard to develop the discipline to say no to a request. But every time I've done it, it turns out for the best. I don't get dragged out of the surge areas for cheap fares and get the 20 mile 2x ride i was waiting for.
> 
> Also, you need to cancel on people who make you wait more than 3 minutes. In some cities/areas, they need to be outside on the curb or you cannot pick them up, period. I don't even like waiting for friends I give rides to.
> 
> I "love" it when the pax contact is made and they ask, are you at a specific location. My answer is are you outside? Because if you're not, it doesn't really matter where I am. How am I supposed to know if I am in the right place if you are not even there?
> 
> BTW, does anyone have any insight on how to word a text that politely, yet firmly lets the pax know they need to be outside when I get there or I'm driving away?


"Be there or be left behind"


----------



## Oh My

jizzwagon said:


> Reply STOP to the last sms you received from them.


I think I did that my first week driving for Uber.


----------



## flashgordonnc

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


That's quite the dear John/Jane letter.
May I suggest the next time you break up, make it fast, make it clean.
The longer you're nose to nose the more likely your nose will get broken. Good luck.


----------



## flashgordonnc

Lidman said:


> Trollamania here. Judging by your writing style, I wouldn't be surprised if an uber pax popped you right in the face.


Watch out! Us Uber drivers also occasionally use Uber.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I uber on occasion. I keep getting letters from uber threatening to deactivate me if I continue to stay idle. It doesn't bother me since I don't really care if they do or not.


----------



## flashgordonnc

DrJeecheroo said:


> I uber on occasion. I keep getting letters from uber threatening to deactivate me if I continue to stay idle. It doesn't bother me since I don't really care if they do or not.


If they deactivate you and you take an Uber ride, are you going to tip the driver?..lol


----------



## Uber Cancel

Please visit my blog.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Oh My said:


> Also, no more mints or ANYTHING of the sort in the car. I stopped at Taco Bell and they have a bowl of those cinnamon candies that look like peppemints (they're really good). So I took a couple for myself and about 4 extra that I threw in the open compartment on my dash.
> 
> I picked up this incessently chatty ***** in a fancy neighborhood who was going to meet her friends at a fancy downtown hotel. She has two vases of flowers, jumps in the front and it didn't take but two blocks for her to spill the water on the seat from one of them.
> 
> She asks if she can have a mint (Good Lord some of these people going to socialize definitely need them!). "Sure", I say. She puts it in her mouth and immediately crunches it down like a cow. Then EATS the remaining 3. EATS. Like an animal. She gets out and I assess the water mess before rating. Well, she obviously stuffed the 4 candy wrappers under her coochie and left those on the seat as well. 1*. I picked her up in a very fancy neighborhood. Most of these people are most disrespectful, nasty, uncouth, ill-mannered trash of human beings you'll encounter on this earth. Mohawk St., $hitcago. Fancy White trash. I'm sure her parents are proud.


Shame on you! Silly complaint and totally distasteful. You need a job out of customer service. They are customers and that is hardly an offense


----------



## Julescase

Simon said:


> Just write one paragraph.. wtf.


Actually you should always break up a long post into paragraphs; one long, run-on paragraph is the work of someone with little understanding of the written word.

People are likely to stop reading after about 6 sentences if a paragraph doesn't have breaks every so often.



Oh My said:


> I did it! Ping downtown, construction detours everywhere. She's a whole .5 miles away. I had to turn around in heavy traffic. Couldn't turn right as the road is closed. Turned left to head in her direction and hit by a construction crew at 10pm. No prob, I made it to Michigan Ave within 4 minutes. As I'm turning (after avoiding an accident) to meet "Carolyn" within the next block.........she CANCELS. I pulled up to the address anyway. She's gotta still be there, right? She was!
> 
> "Did you call Uber?"
> 
> "Yeah, I did but well um" (staring at her phone trying to avoid my eye contact while her male companion clicks his cowboy boots in downtown $hitcago).
> 
> "AND THEN YOU CANCELLED IDIOT!", I said then drove away.
> 
> So a block away I get a ping from Ms. Hurry Hurry. I accepted then......cancelled on HER.
> 
> March your silly CFM pumps out to Michigan Ave. from the coke/"art" museum and hail a cab......or bus.


OMG I have been there, that has got to be one of the most frustrating experiences EVER. It makes me want to hunt down that canceling **** and rip them to pieces with my bare hands. No joke.

I'm so glad you told her off - that's frigging hilarious!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.


Sounds like your having a lousy 2 weeks and you hate it...

I'm assuming that's $12.00 an hour revenue? As apposed to $12.00 an hour profit?

Either way those numbers suck, and before the days of uber taxi companies had extremely high initial Turnover (meaning many drivers didn't make it past the first few weeks) because a lot of drivers just... well didn't like being cab drivers. About 1/3 just didn't make it a week.

It's a hard job, and it sucks all around. The only reason being a cab driver used to be good is the tips and the money wasn't half bad...

Now?

Well there's some _areas_ that you can still make money. Some places it just doesn't work out period.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Guys please if you are going to write 15000 words in a post at least break it into some paragraphs.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

rsmyrs said:


> After 2 weeks of ubering, I am almost close to quit it. My earnings dropped to 12/hr and my ratings dropped to 4.4.
> 
> I drive in the DC market. It takes me 10 minutes or longer to arrive the destination that shows 5-min away, because the DC-traffic is so bad. Most rides are short, around 2 miles, and I ended up spending 30 minutes per ride on average. DC is fully loaded with traffic-cameras, so that you risk getting citation in almost every traffic lights. Yellow lights are particularly dangerous. Most people do speed up in yellow light. I don't do that and the DC pax probably hates me for not speeding up in the yellow light.
> 
> I got one 1-star, one 2-star and a couple of 3 and 4-stars. The low stars pushed me down in the area of drivers that are in the risk zone to lose the account. Here is my own assessment.
> 
> Two teenagers, who were in my car, wearing unwashed clothes, and pushing almost all buttons in the dashboard, over-riding GPS direction and guiding me to take left and right - they looked most unhappy among the all pax I had. I believe they did 1-star.
> 
> Three adults, in a metro station, but were waiting in opposite side of the building from the pinned location that I received. After waiting 5 minutes, they called me and told me the intersection they were waiting for me. I was almost to cancel the request, but they saw me blinking the light and called back again waving their hands. They were waiting at such a crowded junction that a car from behind honked us while they were riding in. They bad mouthed the car showing middle finger. They did not tell me anything, but looked grumpy at me too. They must have rated me 2-stars.
> 
> Most of my 3 and 4 stars are from new pax, who probably thought 3 and 4s are their best rating. I do not offer water, mint, snacks or anything, because I don't expect Pax to come to uber for these stuffs. Uber drivers have spoiled pax by offering extras that they don't deserve. Some of my 3 or 4s are for not offering anything except 'Greetings'. Almost all cases of my low-rate are either due to a condition that is out of my control or due to the lack of knowledge about fair judgement of pax.
> 
> I learned that it is possible to know who rates you low. My policy has been to rate 5 stars to all pax so far. I will change this policy as given below.
> 
> Out of approx 50 trips, one pax offered me tip of $5. I politely refused it and he looked surprised and happy. Two paxes asked me 'are you all covered, right? ' I said 'yes'. Rest of all, did not bother to ask anything about the payment. They all must have thought that Uber drivers are paid enough.
> 
> In 2 weeks, my all respect on Uber is shattered because of its unfair policies and deceiving strategy of luring drivers with 'guaranteed rates'. I am annoyed with their constant SMS of weather updates and high demands. You can do nothing in bad traffic no matter how high the demand is there. I don't want to get stuck in the car for getting 0.1c per minute. I don't want to drive in rainy days to collect shoe debris and dirt in my car-floor mat. The surge price 1.2x - 1.5x is useless if you count the time you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> So far, Uber paid me around $500 and they kept around $120. I spent $20 for car-inspection, $20 for fixing 3rd back light, $35 for ez-pass and a few bucks for cleaning car-floor mat. Gas price is low these days. I guess I used about $40 in gas. So, I got about $375 net in my pocket after being online approximately 50-hours. This is not bad for all the experience and lessons I learned from Ubering (forgetting the guaranteed pay).
> 
> Earnings of $26/hr as they promised is false as I found that their busy hours are different from the pre-defined guaranteed rate hours. The conditions are hard to meet. True earning is only $12/hr earning minus mileage cost - which is a devastating experience. It is totally stupid decision for me if I continue doing this anymore at the cost of my precious family time.
> 
> I don't hope Uber will change its policy until they keep getting new drivers joining them every week (like me). I am OK if they find this rant as 'defaming Uber' and deactivate my driver's account. If they keep my driver's account, I will be ubering on the street occasionally in my free time - not to earn money, but to rate pax in my own way. Here is my new policy how to rate a pax.
> 
> 1-star: if you try to guide me how to drive. They are most annoying, distracting and could put you in accident. Uber has to ban pax for guiding the route, and tell them just to follow GPS, quiet and calm.
> 
> 2-star: if you leave dirt and debris. Cleaning is hard. The next pax is going to rate me low because of dirt and debris you left in. Money is not everything.
> 
> 3-star if you are not in time and not in the proper location. My time is precious too. I can not cruise around looking for you.
> 
> 4-star if you don't offer a tip. You don't need to tip me, but you definitely need to offer. Learn how to be thankful who took you from point A to point B safely.
> 
> 5-star if you are good pax, on time, clean attire, have your own music device, do not eat in the car, greet me nicely, do not leave dirt, and offer a tip. (I will surely refuse tips, but you have to offer me.)
> 
> Also,
> 
> - I will never again sign up for a guaranteed fair.
> 
> - I will never again accept any call more than 5 minutes away.
> 
> - I will never go out in bad weather


When the pax wave take off like you did int see them...collect fee


----------

